# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] Multiclient Loader

## paranoid84

This is done by Darklinux of Ever Dev.
Didn't see this around so i will just share this. 

Instruction : Place them into your Guild Wars 2 root directory and run it.

Updated : 13/9/12

----------


## bopoiu

hem could i know more about that^

----------


## DarkLinux

If you want to run multiple Gw2 clients use gwLoader. You can find the exe or source on our site Ever Devs

Screen shot is from the beta, but it still works



Safe and easy to use, just drag and drop into the folder that Gw2.exe is at.

Good for multiboxing or bots.


Trusted Download : http://fbe.am/bmg

Coded By EVERDOX

----------


## Kenneth

so you can be on the same account at the same time ? <hope this isnt too stupid of a question. Just curious as to what benefits are of opening two GW2

----------


## pzykonautik

> so you can be on the same account at the same time ? <hope this isnt too stupid of a question. Just curious as to what benefits are of opening two GW2


No, You can be on 2 different accounts at the same time. Usually if you want to bot multiple accounts at once.

----------


## clickworx

I use this already, very helpful  :Smile:

----------


## Dmirx

> No, You can be on 2 different accounts at the same time. Usually if you want to bot multiple accounts at once.


AFAIK, in D3, there was an opportunity to bot on different regional servers simultaneously using hellbudy (have not used it myself). Maybe, here to.

----------


## nik777

plz tutorial, mine is not working ty

----------


## paranoid84

Just uploaded a newer 1.

----------


## Slebo

Thanks a lot for the new upload, +rep for you.

----------


## DarkLinux

:| Rep the people who code it, not copy and paste it... gwLoader - Public Releases - Ever Devs

----------


## 1M1

> :| Rep the people who code it, not copy and paste it... gwLoader - Public Releases - Ever Devs


Hi DarkLinux

Perhaps you should use a signature scan/Find Pattern method in this to find the array of bytes for mutex. It will save you updating it manually.

----------


## DarkLinux

The one I just linked does  :Big Grin:  Also dont rep me lols EverDox coded it XD

----------


## Nipsi007

Awesome. +rep

----------


## jacrazy

How often are updates for this?

----------


## Slebo

Requesting update

----------


## DarkLinux

Have you used it yet? B/c it does not need updates as it uses patters... Unless they changed the loader...

----------


## Slebo

strange... first when i tried it didnt work. bot does now.. im lost :P 

but guess we dont need an update yet  :Wink:

----------


## Gw2Sales

I could sure add this into my new development. Thanks for giving me the idea for this.

----------


## imunderyourbed

why did this all of a sudden stop working?

----------


## Mortoss

> why did this all of a sudden stop working?


mine still works, maybe ur original gw2 files got messed up and is affecting the multi-client

----------


## Chococo

No more updated :c ? is not working after sunday 28th

----------


## bluegender

Is there some way to use command line parameters with the launcher?

----------


## nippel

Just use our multibox launcher, copy it into the gw2 folder and run it. And yes, it is free and always up2date  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Guild Wars 2 Multiclient launcher*

----------


## MetalmanIX

> Just use our multibox launcher, copy it into the gw2 folder and run it. And yes, it is free and always up2date 
> 
> *Guild Wars 2 Multiclient launcher*


It wont let me download it even if am logged in. Do I have to pay for a subscription?

----------


## nippel

should work now  :Smile:

----------

